# meet-up groups & gyms near Al Seef in AD?



## WanderingCar (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello- I'm moving to Abu Dhabi in April to join my husband who's been working there for a while. We haven't signed on yet but are planning to rent in Al Seef. No kiddies, but the dog will be joining us!

I'm keeping my job, working remotely, so I'm interested in any women's meet-up groups near Al Seef. 

Same for gyms.. We should have standard equipment in the compound gym but I'm looking for a more social experience, like Les Mills classes. Any recs?


----------

